# verträgt sich fail2ban mit der ispconfig firewall?



## mathias172 (13. Feb. 2008)

Hallo Leute, ich glaube die Überschrift sagt schon alles aber dennoch:

Ich habe fail2ban installiert und frage mich nun ob ich die Firewallfunktion im ISPConfig auch nutzen kann ohne dass beide Programme die iptables-Regeln überschreiben und sich gegenseitig auslöschen.

Sprich: Vertragen sich die beiden?


Beste Grüße und weiter so!


----------



## Feanwulf (13. Feb. 2008)

Ich habe Fail2Ban, Blockhosts und die Firewall am Laufen.

Soweit ich das Prinzip verstanden habe, wird durch die Firewall erstmal alles blockiert und dann die einzelnen Ports freigeschaltet.

Fail2Ban und Blockhosts sperren dann einzelne IPs für bestimmte Ports. 

Probleme gibt es bei mir zumindestens nicht.


----------

